# Just ran out of gas!



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Usually push it another 30 miles when low fuel indicator comes on. No problem. 
Recently read an article that said my beautiful Chevy Equinox can go another 50. 

Only went 10 right now and was on my way to fill up. Boom coasting! How far can y’all go once your low fuel light pops on? Shouldn’t it be consistent whatever that number is?

30 years driving and this is only the 4th time I’ve run out. Hey cool, roadside assistance is here! Just 20 mins!


----------



## Risab1981 (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## mature423 (Dec 5, 2018)

If it's your FOURTH time, you need to carry an extra container of gasoline.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

kc ub'ing! said:


> 30 years driving and this is only the 4th time I've run out.


That's four more times than me.

What's the benefit of waiting until you are on fumes before you decide to fill up? What am I missing here?


----------



## DustyToad (Jan 10, 2018)

So you’re that Uber driver?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

LOL, you’re not going to find much sympathetic comments here, no Uber driver should run on fumes, it’s dangerous and if it happened with a passenger they’ll really be rightfully pissed off.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

kc ub'ing! said:


> How far can y'all go once your low fuel light pops on? Shouldn't it be consistent whatever that number is?


It's an estimated guess, because too many variables are in play when your burning fuel; headwinds, hills, stop & go's, etc.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> LOL, you're not going to find much sympathetic comments here


Not what I was expecting. Just sharing an experience. But it's great to be a catalyst to allow a few of my lessers the opportunity to feel superior.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Just pulling your chain, but you should always have at least a half tank of gas.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

peteyvavs said:


> Just pulling your chain


What he really needs is for you to tow his car.


----------



## Zap (Oct 24, 2016)

When the fuel hits 1/4 tank, I'm running on reserve - fuel is a medium priority.
When the low fuel lite is on, I'm running to the nearest gas station - fuel is a high priority.


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

That’s bad news for your fuel pump which is designed to be submerged constantly. When exposed to air, they wear out fast. 

The ‘fill up at 1/2 tank” is to keep your fuel pump covered with fuel so it can last as long as it’s designed to


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Usually push it another 30 miles when low fuel indicator comes on. No problem.
> Recently read an article that said my beautiful Chevy Equinox can go another 50.
> 
> Only went 10 right now and was on my way to fill up. Boom coasting! How far can y'all go once your low fuel light pops on? Shouldn't it be consistent whatever that number is?
> ...


When my Prius fuel light starts blinking I've got 20-25 miles left.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

This lady ran out of gas, in a tesla:


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Usually push it another 30 miles when low fuel indicator comes on. No problem.
> Recently read an article that said my beautiful Chevy Equinox can go another 50.
> 
> Only went 10 right now and was on my way to fill up. Boom coasting! How far can y'all go once your low fuel light pops on? Shouldn't it be consistent whatever that number is?
> ...





kc ub'ing! said:


> Usually push it another 30 miles when low fuel indicator comes on. No problem.
> Recently read an article that said my beautiful Chevy Equinox can go another 50.
> 
> Only went 10 right now and was on my way to fill up. Boom coasting! How far can y'all go once your low fuel light pops on? Shouldn't it be consistent whatever that number is?
> ...


Tip: Never drive a car with fuel injection.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

IR12 said:


> Tip: Never drive a car with fuel injection.


Name one gasoline car that does not have fuel injection and qualifies for uber.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

The remaining miles are based on avg mpg. Let’s say it says you have 30 miles as car computer says. If you go bumper to bumper traffic it could be 10 miles, but if you go hwy it could be 50 miles, before you run out of gas ...


----------



## Gulfstream Echo Niner (Dec 24, 2018)

IR12 said:


> Tip: Never drive a car with fuel injection.


By 1994, as far as I can tell, all passenger cars sold in the United States had some form of electronic fuel injection. Most trucks, too, but there was one exception: the Isuzu Pickup.

If you bought the base-level 2-wheel-drive model, you got a 96-horsepower 2.3-liter engine with a 2-barrel carburetor. This engine would get fuel injection for the 1995 model year, making the 1994 Isuzu Pickup -- so far as I can tell -- the last carbureted vehicle sold in North America.

And too old to qualify for any of Uber's platforms


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Running out of fuel have a high chance of killing the fuel pump, I'd know, I killed one that way.


----------



## Gulfstream Echo Niner (Dec 24, 2018)

amazinghl said:


> Running out of fuel have a high chance of killing the fuel pump, I'd know, I killed one that way.


Fuel Pump KILLER!!!
the horror
the horror


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

My car the low fuel light comes on with 25 miles to go per the little computer. I have pushed it to 30 miles and not run out of gas. The only reason I pushed the 30 miles is because I knew gas was 23¢ a gallon cheaper at that particular station.

I very rarely let my low gas light come on, always need to be ready for that random airport run of 100 miles.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

I've only run out of gas ONCE in 43 years driving. I was stuck in traffic trying to get to San Diego, and the car started to sputter as I took the off ramp. I officially ran out of gas as I turned the corner, and I coasted towards the nearest gas station pump. I ended up like 3 feet short of reaching the pump, and had to push the car the stupid car the last few feet. Soooo embarassing!


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Those that like to stretch the gas as far as possible, the gas in your tank is also used to cool the pump that is usually located inside the gas tank. So, when you are running it low enough, you run into the possibility of overheating and damaging it which will then of course eat into your profits. 

Juss’ sayin...


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> My car the low fuel light comes on with 25 miles to go per the little computer. I have pushed it to 30 miles and not run out of gas. The only reason I pushed the 30 miles is because I knew gas was 23¢ a gallon cheaper at that particular station.
> 
> I very rarely let my low gas light come on, always need to be ready for that random airport run of 100 miles.


Seriously? And you told other people?


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Pax yesterday told me about his last Uber driver in Charlotte. Picked him up for a 50 mile ride, didn't have any gas, had to borrow $8 from pax to put enough gas in the tank to make it to the destination. Probably cashed out after he dropped off the pax. Car was lacking maintenance, no shocks and in bad shape. Welcome to Uber.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I drive a Prius and never let it go below half a tank, then again I get 56 mpg so I don’t have to fill up every 100 miles like some SUV’s.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> My car the low fuel light comes on with 25 miles to go per the little computer. I have pushed it to 30 miles and not run out of gas. The only reason I pushed the 30 miles is because I knew gas was 23¢ a gallon cheaper at that particular station.


So buy a gallon instead of risking.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

amazinghl said:


> So buy a gallon instead of risking.


I had options if I felt like I may run out. My mileage computer never dropped below 5 miles remaining. It was good to know that I had some play room in that number.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

So many people are so uneducated about fuel pumps.. Why is everyone talking about somethng when they have no clue how it works?

The fuel pump is sealed inside a vessel and the fuel is pumped AROUND it, buy the pump itself. It does not need to be covered in fuel, its self cooling as the fuel is pumped around it. And pumps won't run if the tank is dry, there are fuel pressure switches that prevent this.

Uber drivers trying to talk about cars... lol what a bunch a rubes.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

UberHammer said:


> That's four more times than me.
> 
> What's the benefit of waiting until you are on fumes before you decide to fill up? What am I missing here?


The challenge and excitement of pushing it as far as possible. Coasting into the gas station having just run out of gas is the ultimate win; a feat I have only achieved once, on a motorcycle.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I drive full time and usually top off every night to get an idea how much I spent that day. 

The only areas I try not to fill up is Miami beach, mia airport and downtown where gas is almost $1 more a gallon and gamble that I will get a ride out of there to cheaper gas

I'm also a speedway guy and if there is a speedway I will top if I got time to get rewards


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

NOXDriver said:


> So many people are so uneducated about fuel pumps.. Why is everyone talking about somethng when they have no clue how it works?


I agree. And you might want to start with the basics like this one. https://www.aa1car.com/library/fuel_pump.htm


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Equinox....hope yours lasts more than the 141k mine did


----------



## BetterGet5Stars (Dec 16, 2017)

Gulfstream Echo Niner said:


> Fuel Pump KILLER!!!
> the horror
> the horror


god help you if the fuel pump is in the tank


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

What, I sheepishly ask, has not filling your gas tank have to do with a friggin' fuel pump and its workings? Just askin'


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Gulfstream Echo Niner said:


> By 1994, as far as I can tell, all passenger cars sold in the United States had some form of electronic fuel injection. Most trucks, too, but there was one exception: the Isuzu Pickup.
> 
> If you bought the base-level 2-wheel-drive model, you got a 96-horsepower 2.3-liter engine with a 2-barrel carburetor. This engine would get fuel injection for the 1995 model year, making the 1994 Isuzu Pickup -- so far as I can tell -- the last carbureted vehicle sold in North America.
> 
> And too old to qualify for any of Uber's platforms


I had 1987 Corolla with a carburated engine. I thought that was one of the last one's ever made. I guess it was for Toyota.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

June132017 said:


> I had 1987 Corolla with a carburated engine. I thought that was one of the last one's ever made. I guess it was for Toyota.


Throttle body injection is basically an automatic carb


----------

